
A free and open internet is vital and is under siege - jtolds
https://medium.com/@storjproject/a-free-and-open-internet-is-vital-and-is-under-siege-ee63f83e0d3a
======
alienantfarm
> Imagine what would’ve happened if Facebook was difficult-to-impossible to
> access in its early days because MySpace had paid for preferential
> treatment.

The net neutrality laws were non-existent at that time and nothing of the sort
happened

In fact that's one of the biggest reasons I'm indifferent to net neutrality.
The internet operated fine for many years without any such regulation, why is
it critical now?

~~~
syrrim
>The net neutrality laws were non-existent at that time and nothing of the
sort happened

that's wrong. Net neutrality was the norm, until a brief period after verizon
challenged it in court.

>The internet operated fine for many years without any such regulation, why is
it critical now?

It would have been much easier to leave the regulations be, and yet they felt
the pressing need to repeal them. It must be that they intend to do something
different having changed the laws. I doubt they will be open about it, at
least not at first.

~~~
alienantfarm
I'm just not convinced the actual outcome of repealing regulations only passed
in 2015 has created the apocalyptic internet wasteland that was promised by a
lot of people

Maybe there's an element of "jumping the shark" by the many influencers who
pushed the campaign so aggressively. And perhaps that could be responsible for
my current skepticism

If anything indications are the internet is getting "better"
[https://www.recode.net/platform/amp/2018/12/12/18134899/inte...](https://www.recode.net/platform/amp/2018/12/12/18134899/internet-
broafband-faster-ookla)

One thing I have wondered: with net neutrality laws passed, would ISPs be
prevented from offering "unlimited/unmetered Facebook" as a promotion?

